# 2004 Maxima Brake Noise



## Schrob (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a very loud brake noise that the dealer is having problems getting corrected. They tell me that I should apply my brakes more agressively - hard to believe that would be the solution. Have any other owners had the problem and a fix I can share with my dealer.

Thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

where is the noise coming from?

it could possibly be the caliper gone bad and it's not applying enough pressure, or the master cylinder could be bad. try to locate the noise specifically.


----------

